# Plantronics GameCon Commander Headset



## moderne (4. Januar 2014)

Moin Männers,

mein Bruder arbeitet bei einer Werbeagentur die vor kurzem ein Auftrag  für Plantronics bearbeiten mussten und deren Firma hat diverese Artikel  geschenkt bekommen und ich wollte mal nachfragen ob hier bei einem  vielleicht Bedarf bestehen könnte, für ein Plantronics GameCon Commander  Headset für schmales Geld.

Hier mal copy and paste von der offizielen Homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Turnier-fähigen Plantronics® GameCom Commander™ PC-Headset ist  Ihnen der Sieg sicher. Durch geschlossenes Kopfhörerdesign, einzigartige  Geräuschisolierung, Audio- und Voice-Technologie blendet der GameCom  Commander Hintergrundgeräusche aus und liefert Ihnen 7.1 Dolby® Stereo  Surround-Sound. Dank des robusten Noise Canceling-Mikrofons ist  sichergestellt, dass Ihr Team jedes für das Spiel wichtige Wort hört.  Äußerst stabile und leichtgewichtige Komponenten garantieren Ihnen  Komfort auch bei langen Gaming-Sessions. Möchten Sie von Ihrem PC auf  ein Smartphone oder ein anderes mobiles Gerät wechseln? Mit den Quick  Disconnect™-Adaptern können Sie nahtlos umschalten. Durch individuelle  Merkmale wie die mit Laser eingravierte Limited Edition-Seriennummer und  die anpassbare Kopfbügel-Kennzeichnung ist Ihr GameCom Commander  wirklich einzigartig.

    Turnier-fähige Geräuschisolierung, Gaming-Sound und Sprachkommunikation
    HD-Sound mit erweitertem Frequenzbereich über 40 mm-Lautsprecher
    Noise Canceling, geschlossenes Kopfbügeldesign und widerstandsfähiges Mikrofon
    Stabile und leichtgewichtige Komponenten für ein Höchstmaß an Komfort und lange Lebensdauer
    Mit Laser eingravierte Limited Edition-Seriennummer
    QuickDisconnect™-Adapter für leichtes Umschalten zwischen PC, Smartphone und anderen mobilen Geräten
    USB-Sound-Karte für 7.1-Surround-Sound
    Anpassbare Kopfbügel-Kennzeichnung
    Stylisches Etui zur Aufbewahrung
    Inline-Lautstärkeregelung und -Stummschaltung
    3,5 mm-Stecker für analoge Kompatibilität

Bei Amazon etc kostet das Ding Neu 279€

Wenn jmd Interesse hat, kann er mir gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------

